# Wild Mouse Found - Help Needed



## A_Cute_Mouse (13 d ago)

Today my cats brought in a baby wild mouse from outside. We are not sure how old it is or whether it would survive alone in the wild. It looks about 2 weeks old from the research I've done (not a mouse expert).

Should I release it or keep as a pet mouse - worried my cats would recatch if I released it. We are prepared to take good care of the mouse if it needs us.

Could anyone give me advice about the age of this mouse and whether it should be released?

Thanks.


----------

